# APR Motorsport VW Car Corral



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

*VW fans UNITE!*










Calling all VW enthusiasts, car junkies, owners and race fans to join us at Virginia International Raceway in Alton, VA this Saturday, October 4th and 5th for the VW Owners Car Corral. 

Meet and hang out with APR Motorsport team drivers Randy Pobst, James Hunt, Ian Baas, Mark White, Dion von Moltke and Mike Sweeney as they campaign three 2008 Volkswagen GTIs in the Grand-Am KONI Challenge season finale. 

The "Bosch Engineering Twin Six Hours" offers two full days of non-stop sports car racing action with our race taking place on Saturday, October 4th. 

Show your love of Dubs as they take on multiple manufacturers in an effort to sweep the podium finishing 1, 2 and 3. 

Car Corral ticket packages are only $25 per person!










Benefits for the Car Corral include:

Meet-and-greet opportunity with APR Motorsport including Technical Seminars and Autograph Sessions. 

Content support (action shots and/or driver interviews). 

Guided tour of the paddock, garage area and pit lane. 

Member blog placement on our official website: http://www.grand-am.com 


Ticket information: 

50% discount on all weekend tickets (Estimated weekend cost after discount $25) 

Free camping for clubs with 20 or more ticket purchasers

1 hour of free karting on the Plantation Valley Kart track

Designated, free parking area for everyone in your club

Free paddock access for the entire weekend

Cold pit passes 

$5 food coupon good at the concession stand with every paid admission

VIR ticket holder and lanyard

To order tickets Call Christa Walker at 434-822-7700 ext.116 ([email protected]) and say you're with the "APR Motorsport Car Corral."

_We hope to see you there!_


----------

